# Canon 1DX VS 5D MKIII Cameras



## Secretariat (Aug 22, 2012)

For those of you who have tried both the Canon 1DX and 5D MKIII,how do they compare to each other?In what areas is the the 1DX better than the 5D MKIII and vice versa?How do they compare in image quality?Do you think that it's worth getting the 1DX over the 5D MKIII if I only do a lot of action shots or even if I do shoot static subjects?
Thanks.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

I currently shoot with both. The 1DX IQ at equal % cropping is slightly better than the 5D3. Not much. I took both cameras to a baby photo shoot for a lady, and printed the files on 8 x 10 from both cameras, and there was something about the 1DX files I liked better. Is it $3000 better? NO. The only thing you'll be paying for on the 1DX is the superior AF/metering ability over the 5D3 and the IQ over the 1D4. It's a 5D3/1D4 mix camera. If you need to shoot action/sports, you'll want the 1DX or 1D4. 5D3 still lacks there. Portrait IQ on the 5D3 vs. 1DX is nil. My experiences of course.


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 22, 2012)

I also shoot with both. In case of macro shots the 1D-X ability to more quickly acquire focus does make a welcome difference to the 5D Mark III. Although I tend to shoot with manual focus quite a lot using macro lenses (I use both the 100mm and 180mm L macros) I noticed a tendency of me using autofocus much more often with the 1D-X.

One application for this is following ants. With the 5D Mark III I found those little creatures a bit to fast for using autofocus effectively, while using the 1D-X I can follow them around, keep them in focus and get results such as the attached shot of an ant with what you may call herd animals.


----------



## pwalderh (Aug 22, 2012)

To me the big advantage of the 1DX is the weather sealing and the ability to program functions - just pushing one button and in a split second i can go from freezing a subject to panning ( i shoot mostly wildlife and motorsports) - must say the autofocus and action capabilities of the 5Dmk3 impressed me when i tested both shooting swallows in flight - a very small object with a lot of directional changes during flight with really tests the autofocus (shot handheld with a a 300mm....)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

pwalderh said:


> To me the big advantage of the 1DX is the weather sealing and the ability to program functions - just pushing one button and in a split second i can go from freezing a subject to panning ( i shoot mostly wildlife and motorsports) - must say the autofocus and action capabilities of the 5Dmk3 impressed me when i tested both shooting swallows in flight - a very small object with a lot of directional changes during flight with really tests the autofocus (shot handheld with a a 300mm....)



Well what do you mean? An African or European swallow?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2012)

Blue. No...yellow. AAAAHHHhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## pwalderh (Aug 22, 2012)

Well i guess my conclusion is that on IQ and unless you are using it under harsh conditions the 5D mk3 is a very, very capable camera - The bird is a Bank Swallow (Riparia riparia)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2012)

pwalderh said:


> The bird is a Bank Swallow (Riparia riparia)



But is it beating it's wings 43 times every second to maintain air speed velocity? And is it carrying a coconut? Regardless, I think it looks more like a robin. A brave Robin running bravely away. 

Ok, I'll stop before someone turns me into a newt, or farts in my general direction.

;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, you empty headed animal, food throp whopper!!


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwalderh said:
> 
> 
> > The bird is a Bank Swallow (Riparia riparia)
> ...



Thanks, Neuro, I needed a smile today and that definitely gave me one! ;D


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have used both for about a month each. I can't tell a noticeable difference between the 1D X and the 5D3 in terms of image quality, particularly at lower ISOs. At higher ISOs there is slightly less noise with the 1D X. However, I've noticed I can bring the shadows a little bit better in post with 1D X files than the 5D3 ones.

In terms of shooting itself, the 1D X is a tank, and it felt that way in every way. It's noticeably more solid than the 5D3 with a battery grip. The shutter feels and sounds better on the 1D X. However, I do miss the silent shooting mode on the 5D3, because the silent mode on the 1D X is a joke. I could take the 1D X to an outdoor shoot in the pouring rain without worrying about it at all. The much faster frame rate allows you to take action photos with ease. If you have a clear view of the object, you can't miss it with the 1D X. It focuses fast, and keep the action sharp throughout the entire sequence. The AF is also noticeably improved on the 1D X, especially in lower light. Most of my lenses lock focus faster on the 1D X than on the 5D3. Overall, the 1D X feels much better in my hands than the 5D3, which in turn, felt better than the 5D2 I previously had.

Those are just my personal observations...


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwalderh said:
> 
> 
> > The bird is a Bank Swallow (Riparia riparia)
> ...



Oh, sure, just take all the punchlines! The nerve!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've done enough tests now that I can say the 1DX's advantage is clearly the AF accuracy. I did another baby photo shoot last Tuesday, and I took both and slapped on the 85 f/1.2L II. I purposefully didn't use flash on a couple shots and took 10 shots of the baby's face, in low light, spot metering off the face. It was dark enough auto ISO gave 6400 on the 5D3 and 5000 on the 1DX. The 5D Mark III had 5/10 slightly out of focus. So then I used the 1DX, did the same thing, and all 10 were in focus. I was very happy with the test results. Not with the 1DX per se, but the results showed a pretty clear factor regarding AF. The 1DX seems to AF easier in lower light than the 5D Mark III, in this test. The 5/10 shots from the 5D3 were not keepers, and all of the 1DX shots were clear winners. IQ was no different.

Let me convert a few to jpeg and I'll demonstrate. Be back tonight.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Aug 30, 2012)

do you guys know the difference in weather sealing of these both cameras?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2012)

The 1D X is better sealed. 

For the Canon lineup, sealing is 1-series >> 7D = 5DIII > 50D/60D = 5DII.


----------



## JoeDavid (Aug 30, 2012)

To me, if you have to ask, you've never shot with a 1 series Canon camera. I have both and both fill a need. The 5DM3's silent continuous shooting mode alone makes it a more appropriate camera for some subjects and events while the 1D X is a vastly superior camera in just about every other way. One thing that people overlook about the 1D X is the accessory difference. Both the WIFI and GPS accessories take power from the camera so no bag full of AA batteries. I have a GP-E2 GPS for the 5DM3 and it works great for GPS coordinates (not so great for direction...) but it requires AA batteries and it sits in the hotshoe. Yes you can use it with a USB connection but it's in the way. The 1D X accessories are smaller and attach to the left side of the camera. A plus for me besides the obvious camera build quality, built in vertical grip, weather sealing, better AF, higher frame rates, etc... of the 1D X. It was tough to make the decision to sell the 1DM4 to partially finance the 1D X but, in the end, I'm glad I did.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Aug 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 1D X is better sealed.
> 
> For the Canon lineup, sealing is 1-series >> 7D = 5DIII > 50D/60D = 5DII.



yeah i know that but what is the actuall difference in the physical side of things?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The 1D X is better sealed.
> ...



The 1D X has rubber O-rings or gaskets in many places where the 5DIII has foam seals, has gaskets in some places where the 5DIII has tight joints only, has buttons (which can be more effectively sealed) in place of a mode dial, has a non-metal surface surrounding the lens mount for better seal with a weather-selaed lens, etc.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 3, 2012)

I am no pro and considered the 1dx for the slight cleaner high iso images and the better metering system but it just felt so large compared to the 5d3 and could see justifying it unless you needed the fps or the customizable buttons. I think a higher megapixel camera sounds more enticing.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 4, 2012)

Size difference is actually kind of a non-issue. Gripped a 5D Mark III or 7D is similar in size to a 1D-X. Instead there is a significant advantage for 1-series bodies in terms of better usability. Getting used to this is similar to the addiction to L-lenses. Once you have experienced just how good it can be, you don't want to go back.


----------



## Jakontil (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd have to say... Somehow the 1Dx generates better image quality after post processing, retains better details and greater dynamic range compared to MKIII

i used MKIII for few months before make a switch, and 1DX also points accurate exposures


----------



## Chewy734 (Sep 4, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Size difference is actually kind of a non-issue. Gripped a 5D Mark III or 7D is similar in size to a 1D-X. Instead there is a significant advantage for 1-series bodies in terms of better usability. Getting used to this is similar to the addiction to L-lenses. Once you have experienced just how good it can be, you don't want to go back.



You are right about the size difference. But, the 1D bodies overall feel noticeably better in the hands than a gripped non-1D body.


----------



## Chewy734 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jakontil said:


> I'd have to say... Somehow the 1Dx generates better image quality after post processing, retains better details and greater dynamic range compared to MKIII
> 
> i used MKIII for few months before make a switch, and 1DX also points accurate exposures



I agree with you completely on this. However, I do feel that the 5D3 gives you more bang for the buck. Unless you need the weather sealing or faster frames per second, the 1D X just isn't the smarter buy.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 4, 2012)

The 5D3 will be slightly better in the studio, the 1Dx will be massively better for everything else. 

Upgrading from the 5Dc ----> 5d3 make me appreciate the 12mp to 22mp jump more in the studio, so the 1Dx should be simliar or better DR than the 5D3 in controlled light.

5D3 + 135L - 1/160 - F/13 - ISO 100 - Out of Camera Small JPEG carrier file.


----------



## edawg (Sep 4, 2012)

I shoot a lot of travel photography and size/weight wise I would never want a battery grip I cant detach. Too much to lug around plus I attract more than enough attention with the 5diii already. Plus 22mp=more cropping ability. I was surprised the 1dx was 18mp but I guess its purpose built for speed. 5diii is a good all rouner imo


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 5, 2012)

edawg said:


> I shoot a lot of travel photography and size/weight wise I would never want a battery grip I cant detach. Too much to lug around plus I attract more than enough attention with the 5diii already. Plus 22mp=more cropping ability. I was surprised the 1dx was 18mp but I guess its purpose built for speed. 5diii is a good all rouner imo



I agree. I feel like all the gear I carry is enough and to spend $3k more for slightly better metering and a little better exposure is a trade I am willing to make you cannot make the 1dx lighter. You can choose to not add the grip and it's easier to lug around crowded areas.


----------



## Secretariat (Sep 5, 2012)

How do the 1DX and 5D MKIII compare to each other when it comes to Auto Focusing,High ISO, and Low Light shooting?
Thanks.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've used both, the 1DX is much faster at AF, better at low light, and much cleaner at higher ISO's. As you are able to spot meter through the active AF point, your subject, if off center, might not necessarily register a super high ISO if you meter off your subject and not the center. This is very useful.


----------



## Jakontil (Sep 5, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> Jakontil said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to say... Somehow the 1Dx generates better image quality after post processing, retains better details and greater dynamic range compared to MKIII
> ...



I cannot agree more... 

If ur job depends on RAW processing and it gives u diamond per shoot.. It is worth getting 1DX 

For anything else, MKIII owns...

But for hobbyist whose life depend of end results, 1DX cant be wrong


----------



## Viggo (Sep 5, 2012)

People need to realize that the way faster AF isn't to be taken lightly. This has little or nothing to do with aquiring focus at a still subject. When my son starts running and stopping and going side to side up close there really is no contest whatsoever. The 5d3 could get better hitrate than the 1d4, but it's first now with the 1d X that the Case 1 through 6 really starts to mean something. I can't miss a shot with the 1d X . 

And the metering people say "well, 3k for a little bit better metering" is FAR from little better, it's DEAD ON every single time and helps out a great deal in the tracking process. Plus, as mentioned by others, it makes for no correction of exposure in post, which gives less noise. I have offset the 0 EV in camera to +5/8 of a stop, because I like things a tad over and can always pull down for even less noise.

I agree that unless the 1d X is tested, and you only read about it, I too felt it wasn't worth it. Now, after owing it for a while I can safely say, the distance between the 5d and 1d is still huge...

I loved the size of the 5d3, but the grip is sooo much better on the 1d. And to have it flip vertically and feel the exact same is also huge. 

And on top of that, it's the 12 fps, all the little things like AE tweak, spot-meter to AF point, no mode dial, so I can deselect all of the drive-modes I never use (I have only H and L burst available, set C1 to bracketing with 2 sec delay still works). The powerbutton in the right place, dual CF, and not only 30mb support for SD. Replaceable focusing screen, although, currently, no support for the one I wanted, namley the EC-S. Better options to assign buttons to other functions. Shortened release lag etc etc.

My favoritefunction though, is the abillity to set which two shutterspeeds I would like the camera to work between, that way I can shoot Av and NEVER get too long a shutter.


----------



## Pompo (Sep 5, 2012)

the joystick on the 1DX is wider and I think it works/feels better too


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 22, 2012)

Everyone's comments have me considering dumping my 5d3 and getting the 1dx. Af pt spot metering and it sounds like better iq and slightly cleaner iso's is a value to me. $3k not sure but heavily considering also I hate how the 5d3 clips highlights and was hoping the 1dx would solve that. I do shoot my active family and they will only start to become more active. Only concern is the size and weight difference. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pompo (Sep 22, 2012)

I have both and the 1Dx is quite heavier, I do have the grip for the 5DIII yet I don't like it too much due to its thickness on the bottom. I only use the 1dx when I need the fast fps of max ISO sensitivity.


----------



## pwp (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a minor case of buyers regret with my gripped 5D3. It is a very competent camera and delivers brilliant files, but as a long term user of 1-Series EOS bodies pre-dating digital, the handling, ergonomics and sheer class of the 1-Series is sorely missed. 

Business is pretty strong at the moment so a 1DX is an inevitability here. I wish I'd held out and waited for the 1DX. 

One unexpectedly high use function on the 5D3 is the silent shutter. When shooting boards of directors for corporate clients, I encourage them to give me 30-40 minutes of real time during a board meeting, with the agreement of no-flash use. The silent shutter has enabled some sessions to stretch out to an hour shooting with 70-200 f/2.8 & 300 f/2.8. Without the clack of a regular shutter, I can almost disappear in this environment, despite being the elephant in the room. Heck, I just leave the 5D3 on silent.

Other than the silent mode, I'd have the 1DX any day. And if the current level of business is maintained, make that two 1DX bodies. After extended test-drives in revealing conditions, I'm totally gob-smacked by the 1DX whereas the 5D3 leaves me with a feeling of, "Yes it's pretty good, but...."

-PW


----------



## Viggo (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, totally agree, the 5d3 is very good, but I felt it lacking in af speed , so many pictures that weren't focused that I should have been. When I got the 1d I felt straight away the mindblowing power of it, and I'm not using the term loosely... i bet i could throw it to someone's head and it will deliver eyeball-sharp worldclass action shots. No, really!!

If you're worried about weight, use a black rapid strap and hang it just below your belt. It doesn't even feel like you're carrying a camera. And btw, this doesn't work to do with the 5d as it jumps around much more.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Sep 22, 2012)

I guess the question is not which camera is better…we all know the 1DX is better.
The question is, what type of shooting do you do most of the time…it's not about what type you "might" do but what you currently do.
If you do sports 90% of the time then there's no headache there.
If you do more landscapes or walkabouts or random shooting then maybe the 1DX is a little to heavy.

For me, the reason why i didn't get the 1DX other than not being able to afford one is because i didn't like the size and weight.
I love my 5D3 because it's much smaller and lighter and i only do potraits 90% of the time so AF speed or FPS isn't my priority.
Yes, the grip is rather big BUT i like to be able to have the option of taking it off and get a smaller size camera to carry around when i do not need the grip…on a 1DX, you don't have a choice to reduce the weight.


----------



## M.ST (Sep 22, 2012)

I have sold the 5D Mark III and hold the 1D X.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 23, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I have sold the 5D Mark III and hold the 1D X.


Is the camera worth the $3k more? If so why?


----------



## Chewy734 (Sep 23, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > I have sold the 5D Mark III and hold the 1D X.
> ...



I did the same thing as KKCFamilyman (upgrading to the 1D X from the 5D3). For me, yes. The build quality is much better than the 5D3, imo (the 5D3 felt like a toy compared to the 1D X), and fast frame rate is great. But then again, it's not for everyone. I always wanted a 1D-series body, so this was the perfect time for me to get one.


----------



## Secretariat (Oct 1, 2012)

How reliable is Ken Rockwell?You see,somebody told me that for KR,it seems that the 5D MKIII is better than the 1DX,especialy when it comes to IQ?How true is this?
Thanks.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 1, 2012)

Secretariat said:


> How reliable is Ken Rockwell?You see,somebody told me that for KR,it seems that the 5D MKIII is better than the 1DX,especialy when it comes to IQ?How true is this?
> Thanks.



Not true at all. In fact, quite the opposite in lower light.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2012)

Secretariat said:


> How reliable is Ken Rockwell?



You can *absolutely* count on KR, *100% of the time*, to say anything on his website that will generate more clicks and thus more revenue, whether it's the gospel truth or an outright lie.


----------

